# Una duda grande con ECU FAW-JL



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2015)

El coche chino de un amigo se le daño la ECU FAW-JL , el distribuidor del coche en el pais le cobra algo cercano  a los US 450 dolares por ella, buscando la encontre en china y el precio es mucho mas bajo, mi pregunta, sera que necesita alguna programacion especial??  sera que me puede servir traerla desde alla?  que problemas puedo tener con su funcionamiento?? de antemano gracias  a los entendidos de este tema, gracias!!!  chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


PD: son exactamente iguales en todos los numeros, solo cambia un poco en el numero debajo del codigo de barras por lo demas son exactamente iguales


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2015)

Por un lado la seguridas que seas lo que pides, por otro lado cuanto te cobran el envio? segundo te la dejaran pasar en aduana?
Por otro lado que problema tiene la ECU? no sera posible repararla?


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2015)

bueno yo he comprado desde china y no he tenido problemas, a mi modo de ver eso es lo de menos, pero repararla.. IMPOSIBLE, no se que paso realmente pero esta toda carbonizada justo al lado del micro, no hay forma de repararla.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 11, 2015)

y una usada?
de algun otro auto igual pero desahusiado!!!o fierro viejo(deshuesadero)


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 11, 2015)

mm no, esos autos son relativamente nuevos, mas o menos 3 años y aun no hay de deshuese.....jum jum


----------



## sergiot (Feb 13, 2015)

Deberías especificarle al proveedor chino, no solo el código de producto, sino también en el auto en el cual estaba montada, la programación muchas veces está basada muchas veces en el equipamiento.

El comprarla en tu país te da cierta seguridad y/o garantía, que no es poca cosa.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 13, 2015)

mmm si, esa era mi duda, voy a esperar mas ideas, mil gracias!!!


----------

